# Arm strength and SS Shooting accuracy



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a theory that the stronger the wrist, fingers and arm, the more accurate one is able to shoot. I think that many SS Shooters use too powerful a rubber for their strength and therefore cannot hold the frame steady enough to be accurate. 
Is my theory flawed? It would be interesting to have others thoughts on this subject.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope, your theory is the same as mine, so it must be right. LOL!


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Strength: Can we seperate the two?

I am fairly practical and dexterous but am I "accurate"... not really.

If I spend 1200 hours this year shooting will I be stronger? I believe so.

Band Strength: I have my own thoughts, mainly that one must experiment and push to try everything. However since I'm only responsible for my shooting, it is not a concern.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Crac, there is a misunderstanding someplace based on your response. If you use a set of bands that are too strong for you to hold properly chances are you will not be accurate. If you user a weaker bad se so that your hand no longer shakes, chances are your accuracy will improve. 
Thanks, Henry.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, between weight lifting and woodcarving I'm not exactly short of strength...but I can shoot just as crap with theraband black as i can with theratube silver  What bugs me is how variable I am. Some days I can hit that can over and over...other days it's just that dull thump from the blankets.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think one of the things that causes people to be inaccurate at times is lack of follow through. They relax the hand and arm holding the slingshot almost the same time they release the shot. Causing a poor shot. It's lack of focus a lot of times or being tired.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am sure that a lot of members here will not be surprised to lean that Bill Hays does exercise regularly specifically for his fingers and his wrist Does anyone think he is wasting his time?There must be a reason, one of which is to strengthen the digits and wrists.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I have to agree with Dr J though as to the benefits of building up arm strength . Quite apart from the specific work on these areas that I do at the gym I've found that shooting regularly with the silver tube means that Theratube Black now feels about as strong as knicker elastic


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think that shooting bands thst are too light is a problem too. When the pull force is too light, it is too easy to torque the pouch an not get a clean release.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Gotta agree with the good Doctor. Cant hit anything if my arm/hand is shaking from too strong a band/tube. Been there done that. Comfortable pull eliminates one step in aiming problems for me.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

It's easily sorted...just get one of these kits http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UpdzNtZoL._AA160_.jpg and exercise with one step harder theratube than before... keep upping it when it gets easy...you'll be amazed how fast the muscle builds up


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

only if you want to pull heavier stuff of course !


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Well, between weight lifting and woodcarving I'm not exactly short of strength...but I can shoot just as crap with theraband black as i can with theratube silver  What bugs me is how variable I am. Some days I can hit that can over and over...other days it's just that dull thump from the blankets.


Yep, I know that feeling !


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Dr. J I find your assumption to be correct for me. I find that especially true when I try out new frames with different fork width.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> It's easily sorted...just get one of these kits http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UpdzNtZoL._AA160_.jpg and exercise with one step harder theratube than before... keep upping it when it gets easy...you'll be amazed how fast the muscle builds up


Can't see clearly what it is.. Any other link, please?

Also any advicse for exercise that can be done without special equipment would be great. I remember Bill Hays had a pouch with balls specially for that purpose.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

stej said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > It's easily sorted...just get one of these kits http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UpdzNtZoL._AA160_.jpg and exercise with one step harder theratube than before... keep upping it when it gets easy...you'll be amazed how fast the muscle builds up
> ...


It's Amazon UK...they have all the training accesories for Theratubes and bands...I was thinking of a hand grip so you can anchor one end and simulate the pulling motion.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Bill Hays talks about it quite a bit - he does a lot of grip strength workout and... well... that boy can shoot.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

exercise = body fit

body fit = helthy

helthy = no visit Dr.

no visit Dr. = extra time 4slingshot !


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Without special equipment: pushups (for extension), pull ups (for the draw), rice, sand, or putty kneading (for grip strength). Do your kneading with your fingers extended, sort of like making lobster claws with your hands. You need good pinch grip for holding the pouch. The pull ups should take care of your crush grip for holding the slingshot.

If you have access to a single dumbbell you can do bent over rows instead of pull ups (much easier). You could also fill a sandbag about 3/4's of the way full and use the loose part of the bag as a handle for bent over rows. That will really hammer your grip strength.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

leon13 said:


> exercise = body fit
> body fit = helthy
> helthy = no visit Dr.
> no visit Dr. = extra time 4slingshot !


no visit Doctor = no nasty toxic drugs made by BigPharma to line their pockets = you live a lot longer

Health comes from good nutrition and good exercise


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Jaximus said:


> Without special equipment: pushups (for extension), pull ups (for the draw), rice, sand, or putty kneading (for grip strength). Do your kneading with your fingers extended, sort of like making lobster claws with your hands. You need good pinch grip for holding the pouch. The pull ups should take care of your crush grip for holding the slingshot.
> 
> If you have access to a single dumbbell you can do bent over rows instead of pull ups (much easier). You could also fill a sandbag about 3/4's of the way full and use the loose part of the bag as a handle for bent over rows. That will really hammer your grip strength.


a full 8 litre water bottle is good for bent over rowing exercise too


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

It's also really easy to make something like this PVC wrist roller:






All you need is a pipe, a rope/heavy string, and something to use as a weight. Water jug, like Ruthie said, or sand, or a small child. Amazing for grip and wrist strength.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Jaximus said:


> It's also really easy to make something like this PVC wrist roller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god...I remember that one ...hurts like hell but very effective!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > exercise = body fit
> ...


jip and every day i drink my green smoothies ceaps my diabetis away !!!


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> It's also really easy to make something like this PVC wrist roller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Bingo" on that one.

Gyroball/power ball:

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/325914059/roller-ball-Gyro-ball-easy-to-play-sport-gift.jpg

With the exercise bands... I'll just photograph the guide and plug them later.

Surely other people also try this: "A stronger slingshot!" I try to practice with one of my larger beasts ATLEAST once a week (never more than twice a week) and play with the target shooter the rest of the time while I recover.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

leon13 said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > leon13 said:
> ...


raw greens are about the most powerful medicine there is!

As Hippocrates said..."Let food be thy medicine,and thy medicine be thy food"


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

DJ Yes your correct your strength should match the bands/tubes one uses,if your not shaking at full draw you have it down.

if you're shaking at full draw with ones set up then either one needs to strengthen the arms as a whole or lighten the bands we all know by now light bands can be very fast so one really doesn't need to go crazy on body building. JMO


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't think strength has anything to do with accuracy either. I think the opposite is true. People that are into strength and bodybuilding will always try to push a little harder and are more likely to be working near their limits with adverse effects on accuracy. There no maximum to the power of the rubber bands you use. Also, I know a bunch of 9 yearolds that are way more accurate than grownups.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

One thing that still puzzles me is the difference in tube strength required between slingahots and slingbows. I used to find Theratube black a heavy ish pull on SS...but felt right on slingbows. Now it's a case of Theratube silver feels a hefty pull on SS but comfortable on slingbows. I use quite long (and very strong) arrows so the draw length is similar.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm not real sure that arm strength is as big a factor as perfect form & lots of practice. And I'm speaking as a 9 times world champion ( IAWA) weightlifter, who is not yet as consistent as I'd like to be with slingin' accuracy! But having said that, a good solid arm lock of the lead arm, with fairly strong short bands seems to help ME immensely ; easy pullin bands tends to lead to equally loose shooting.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks to every one who replied to this question. Of course everyone has their own theory. I am convinced that if your lead hand, the one you hold your slingshot with is shaking, you cannot be accurate consistently , world champion weight lifter or not. If you are holding yor fork with the grip of death, and you are still not accurate, you should look elsewhere for your problem. Some examples that come to mind are faulty technique, or lack of practice, plus a myriad of other reasons.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

John McKean said:


> Hmmm, I'm not real sure that arm strength is as big a factor as perfect form & lots of practice. And I'm speaking as a 9 times world champion ( IAWA) weightlifter, who is not yet as consistent as I'd like to be with slingin' accuracy! But having said that, a good solid arm lock of the lead arm, with fairly strong short bands seems to help ME immensely ; easy pullin bands tends to lead to equally loose shooting.


wow...R E S P E C T ! I'd love to know what your band choice and length are and what sort of frame you favour. I'm puzzled 'cos I would have thought that I'd find a short pull more accurate but, counter-intuitively, I seem to shoot more accurately at half butterfly,( even though the sound of the ammo whizzing close to my ear a bit unnerving!) !


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> John McKean said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, I'm not real sure that arm strength is as big a factor as perfect form & lots of practice. And I'm speaking as a 9 times world champion ( IAWA) weightlifter, who is not yet as consistent as I'd like to be with slingin' accuracy! But having said that, a good solid arm lock of the lead arm, with fairly strong short bands seems to help ME immensely ; easy pullin bands tends to lead to equally loose shooting.
> ...


Wait till it not only whizzes by but actually grazes your ear. Dont ask how i know


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Ruthie, My band choice and frame are rather basic,but with great foundation! I use Blue Skeen's hand cut, tapered gum rubber bands,usually at 6 1/2 " lengths and a simple natural frame ,set up as either over-the-top or with tabs. My slingshot mentor, the late ,great Jay Schott (Jaybird) taught me the value of strong bands for a firm pull (helps in concentration!) and very straight shooting.. At recent ECST get-togethers I've noted over the past few years that many tip-top shooters employ rather short pulls to lead to extreme accuracy. Of course I've experimented with many draw lengths and positionings ( my home range is just outside my garage where I do my daily weight training, so is easy to combine strength into the mix, as lots of shooting can be done in between sets!!!), but,like you, do not feel comfortable with butterfly like lengths that have loaded pouches flinging so near ears,eyes,cheeks, ,neck, etc.! A draw to the middle of my chin works just right!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

John McKean said:


> John McKean, on 07 Jul 2013 - 03:11 AM, said:
> Ruthie, My band choice and frame are rather basic,but with great foundation! I use Blue Skeen's hand cut, tapered gum rubber bands,usually at 6 1/2 " lengths and a simple natural frame ,set up as either over-the-top or with tabs. My slingshot mentor, the late ,great Jay Schott (Jaybird) taught me the value of strong bands for a firm pull (helps in concentration!) and very straight shooting.. At recent ECST get-togethers I've noted over the past few years that many tip-top shooters employ rather short pulls to lead to extreme accuracy. Of course I've experimented with many draw lengths and positionings ( my home range is just outside my garage where I do my daily weight training, so is easy to combine strength into the mix, as lots of shooting can be done in between sets!!!), but,like you, do not feel comfortable with butterfly like lengths that have loaded pouches flinging so near ears,eyes,cheeks, ,neck, etc.! A draw to the middle of my chin works just right!


Thank you for that. I shall experiment more with short draw lengths in the interests of safety


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

reset said:


> reset, on 06 Jul 2013 - 11:33 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCARY !!! :0


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Exercise in any form works a benefit. But the accuracy comes from my focus, not my arm. When I exercise my mind, My accuracy goes up. Exercise makes my body more capable of serving my focus.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> John McKean said:
> 
> 
> > John McKean, on 07 Jul 2013 - 03:11 AM, said:
> ...


YES ! Followed your advice and refitted my favourite rig with short tubes of Green DubDub with an inner core of Tex's heavy black latex on my usual Black Theratube bunny ears. With a draw no further than my ear I am getting reasonable accuracy with no shortage of power.

No more will a paraphrase of Andrew Marvell's famous lines from "Ode to a Coy Mistress" echo through my mind when I shoot

"
But at my back I always hear
a 20 mm lead hurrying near"


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Ruthie, Good going on experimenting with a shorter, stronger pull! Also on strength work for slinging,try LIFTS that encourage strong gripping such as rows,thick bar deadlifts, one arm straddle lifts, and vertical bar lits for good weight &holds, rather than the "bodybuilding" (not really strength builders) gripper, rolling moves tha mustt use high reps. You may want to check some of my articles on this at USAWA.com -just scroll to my name on the lower right sidebar.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

John McKean said:


> Ruthie, Good going on experimenting with a shorter, stronger pull! Also on strength work for slinging,try LIFTS that encourage strong gripping such as rows,thick bar deadlifts, one arm straddle lifts, and vertical bar lits for good weight &holds, rather than the "bodybuilding" (not really strength builders) gripper, rolling moves tha mustt use high reps. You may want to check some of my articles on this at USAWA.com -just scroll to my name on the lower right sidebar.


Thanks for that !  I shall definitely follow these up. I mainly use the machines at the gym rather than free weights. There's one that replicates the SS drawing motion perfectly. I'm doing 15reps x 30 kilos on this (3 sets) which I think has helped my draw a lot. The thick bar deadlifts sound good...at the moment i use the gym's deadlift machine but i've maxed it out now ( and it creaks and groans alarmingly) so free weights would seem inevitable if I want to increase it. But I'm under orders from The Boss to limit my upper body work ... He doesn't want to be married to The Incredible Hulk ! It's a shame there are no leg powered slingshots...I'm allowed free reign there ! 

I will look you up on the USAWA. I very much appreciate your help


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I get all my exercise whilst shooting,my frame weighs 1.7lb :rofl:

Seriously though I got most of my strength from one thumb one hand push ups and whilst I don't do those at all these days I do three.and two finger ones to maintain my grips and I still do some isomeric exercises too,But my set up is 4x tubes draw weight 13lb approx and so long as I can hit a penny @ 7M 10M I'm happy with that and feel no need for heavier pull tubes.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

de gustibus non est disputandum  But even we pumpers of iron are entitled to our place in the slingshot world


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> de gustibus non est disputandum  But even we pumpers of iron are entitled to our place in the slingshot world


Of course ruttie 

I forgot to mention I do like to sit back on occasions lift and draw back a few beers,I think this helps a lot :rofl:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tube_Shooter said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > de gustibus non est disputandum  But even we pumpers of iron are entitled to our place in the slingshot world
> ...


  LoL


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't answer the original question and asked about exercises instead.. 

So, I think one has to develop some good grip. Without it it is just an accident if one hits the bulls eye. So if I should give advise to my friend that starts shooting, first I would suggest to start with weak bands and develop good grip so that he can hold the ball without a problem and doesn't think about "oh man, one more second and the pouch will skip from my fingers". (It's easier to hold the pouch before the ball, but I think it adds more inaccuracy when shooting.)

After that I think adding more strength doesn't help much. You need be strong enough, but not more. Just enough to concentrate on aiming and not holding the slingshot.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Dr J asked "I have a theory that the stronger the wrist, fingers and arm, the more accurate one is able to shoot. I think that many SS Shooters use too powerful a rubber for their strength and therefore cannot hold the frame steady enough to be accurate.
Is my theory flawed? It would be interesting to have others thoughts on this subject. "

Surely the answer has to depend on the nature of the shooting. If the desire is simply to be accurate in shooting at a paper target at 10 metres or so then very little strength would be necessary. Very light bands and very light ammo are all that are required and wrist strength is hardly germaine to the issue.

If, on the other hand, the desire is to kill large mammals through a headshot, then very heavy bands or tubes are necessary and these will indeed require considerable muscular strength to achieve an acceptable degree of accuracy.

Dr J may well be right that many shooters use too strong bands for their purposes...if their purposes extend no further than what Madison (rather rudely) calls 'paper punching'. If however the intention is to kill beasties with thick skulls (even remotely 'in potentia' ) then Madison is surely right that the shooter needs to build up the requisite strength.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

only arm exercises i ever do is various daily repetitions of arm curls involving 12 fl. oz. :drinkup:


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

Dr J said:


> I am sure that a lot of members here will not be surprised to lean that Bill Hays does exercise regularly specifically for his fingers and his wrist Does anyone think he is wasting his time?There must be a reason, one of which is to strengthen the digits and wrists.


My fingers get tired before the rest of me does. I switch arm sides and shoot from that a few times, then switch back. I have also changed how I hold the pouch (thumb on top or to the side). Because I am so new to the sport, I have not decided whether the latter heips or not. Mostly, it does seem to help because then the fingers are being worked a different way and feel like they are getting a partial rest. Then I switch back to thumb on top for another change of muscle use.

I also saw a video where someone said to pull the band from both the SS hand and the pouch hand, THEN sight on the target--instead of holding the SS to sight and then pulling the band with only the pouch arm. Doing it the latter way was intuitive and what I first did, but the both-arms method turned out to work better for me. It does not tire the pouch arm and shoulder as quickly. And being less tired equals more accurate shots, or (at this point) less inaccurate, LOL.


----------

